
SCUMM co-creator digs up game design treasure trove - msie
http://gamasutra.com/view/news/268773/SCUMM_cocreator_digs_up_game_design_treasure_trove.php
======
msie
Here's a juicy tidbit from the design documents for Star Raider 2: "If a
player if desperate and cannot return to Terra for lack of energy or time, he
may be able to destroy the Planet Crusher by flying himself into the exhaust
port and self­destructing his ship at the center of the battlestar. This would
give the player points for saving the Federation but not for returning alive."

